# Reparación de mother en corto (ayuda)



## leankayak (Dic 11, 2018)

Buenas noches, antes que nada quiero agradecer a esta comunidad por todo lo que he aprendido leyendo el foro. Hoy me toca pedirles ayuda por primera vez. Espero que me puedan dar una mano.
Estaba usando mi notebook Lenovo g480 cuando sentí un pequeño ruido y se apagó. Estaba con el cargador conectado, así que descarto falta de batería.
Intenté prenderla pero no hubo caso. Ningún led indicador se ilumina.
El cargador funciona y entrega 20,3 en vacío. Lo probé también conectadole una carga.
Desarme la PC y no encontré nada en mal estado. Todo bastante libre de suciedad y ninguna marca visual de algún componente quemado. 
Cuando mido el voltaje que me da el cargador mientras está conectado a la placa, veo que es casi 0. Y qué cuando lo desconecto vuelve a los 20,3v. Por lo que sospecho que el mother tiene un corto.
Empecé a descontar una cosa a la vez, para descartar posibles causantes del fallo. (Disco, ram, ventilador, procesador, etc)
Persiste el fallo. (Cuando conecto el cargador, el voltaje cae a casi 0).
No encuentro ningún calentamiento en la placa. (Justo ahora no tengo un amperímetro para medir el consumo).
Empecé a medir los mosfets de la placa y di con uno que a mí parecer es sospechoso. 
El número de parte es 4712. (La serigrafía lo llama PQ403)
Adjunto una foto de las mediciones que hice con el tester en escala de medición de diodos. También consegui el esquematico de la placa madre. (En la pág 50 se muestra la parte del circuito de la que hablo)
El próximo paso sería desoldar el componente y tratar de arrancar la PC sin el?
Cuento con un multímetro y un osciloscopio. 
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 11, 2018)

Fíjate en el diagrama de la página 47, esquina superior izquierda. JDCIN1 es el conector del pin de carga que es donde se conecta el transformador. Si hubiese un corto en la MB, el fusible PF101 debería haber volado. Por lo tanto, puede haber un corto en el pin de carga (no hay diagrama de él) o, está en corto la toma del cargador o, de una, el problema está en el cargador (Muy probable).
Sugiero pruebes tu LAP con otro cargador o ponle carga al mismo conectándole 2 lámparas de auto de 12V, monofilamento en serie, directamente en la toma que va a la LAPTOP y verifica si las enciende, en cuyo caso estaría bien. Esas lámparas debería cargarlo con alrededor de 2,5~3,0 A; y eso debería soportarlo con comodidad.
ÉXITO...


----------



## tiago (Dic 11, 2018)

Tienes un corto en la entrada.
Busca el diodo que hay conctado en inversa con la alimentación y mídelo a ver.
Mide también la entrada de corriente del portátil, si te marca cortocircuito, es normal que el adaptador se proteja al conectarlo. Ésta prueba es importante para saber si tienes la entrada de 19 Volt en corto.

Saludos.


----------



## leankayak (Dic 11, 2018)

mcrven dijo:


> Fíjate en el diagrama de la página 47, esquina superior izquierda. JDCIN1 es el conector del pin de carga que es donde se conecta el transformador. Si hubiese un corto en la MB, el fusible PF101 debería haber volado. Por lo tanto, puede haber un corto en el pin de carga (no hay diagrama de él) o, está en corto la toma del cargador o, de una, el problema está en el cargador (Muy probable).
> Sugiero pruebes tu LAP con otro cargador o ponle carga al mismo conectándole 2 lámparas de auto de 12V, monofilamento en serie, directamente en la toma que va a la LAPTOP y verifica si las enciende, en cuyo caso estaría bien. Esas lámparas debería cargarlo con alrededor de 2,5~3,0 A; y eso debería soportarlo con comodidad.
> ÉXITO...


Muchas gracias por la ayuda. Probé el cargador exigiéndole 1,9A y funciona perfectamente. cuando conectó el cable de alimentación a la placa madre, salta una chispita, indicando que hay consumo. Midiendo el consumo de la placa veo que oscila cada unos 3 segundos entre 0 y 2 amperes por lo que deduzco que lo que pasa es que se protege la Fuente. Al detectar un corto o una corriente muy elevada reduce el voltaje a casi 0 volts.


tiago dijo:


> Tienes un corto en la entrada.
> Busca el diodo que hay conctado en inversa con la alimentación y mídelo a ver.
> Mide también la entrada de corriente del portátil, si te marca cortocircuito, es normal que el adaptador se proteja al conectarlo. Ésta prueba es importante para saber si tienes la entrada de 19 Volt en corto.
> Adjunto una imagen de la medición.
> ...


No logró darme cuenta cuál diodo tengo que medir. Me dió continuidad en la entrada de alimentación de la placa. Indica como si hubiese un diodo con el ando conectado al positivo y el cátodo a gnd. (Por lo tanto conduciría y generaría un corto)

(Donde tengo la punta positiva, es el positivo del conector)
Muchas gracias!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 11, 2018)

Las baterias como están?


----------



## analogico (Dic 11, 2018)

el fusible es de 7 A asi que la fuente se apaga antes de que se queme, por eso no ha volado

puedes poner algo en serie para  que la fuente no se apague y ver si detectas el componente en corto por el calor que genera 

o si no
ir probando continuidad con gnd los capacitores, diodos  y mosfet

sacando los sopechosos  y probar si ya no hay corte. sin encender el equipo




 parece que e tu equipo no lleva ese diodo que te comentan


----------



## leankayak (Dic 11, 2018)

Las baterías están en buen estado. La batería del mother, que mantiene la hora, está soldada a la placa (supongo que es recargable). Me marca 3v.
Hice la prueba de alimentar la placa con una fuente de alimentación que no se proteja. Le puse el límite de corriente a 0,9. Consumía 900mA a 0,9V. No note calentamiento de ningún componente. A lo mejor se estaba cargando la pequeña batería?


----------



## analogico (Dic 11, 2018)

leankayak dijo:


> Las baterías están en buen estado. La batería del mother, que mantiene la hora, está soldada a la placa (supongo que es recargable). Me marca 3v.
> Hice la prueba de alimentar la placa con una fuente de alimentación que no se proteja. Le puse el límite de corriente a 0,9. Consumía 900mA a 0,9V. No note calentamiento de ningún componente. A lo mejor se estaba cargando la pequeña batería?


imposible la pila es muy chica para tantos miliamperes
esos 900ma son el corto

fijate en la pagina 47
PL301  parece la unión entre el cargador y  la bateria
asi que puedes hacer la prueba sacandolo y ver a que  lado sige marcando corto con el tester si es hacia  la batería o hacia el sector del cargador


----------



## mcrven (Dic 12, 2018)

No puede ser la batería. Como pueden ver, el cargador y esta, llegan a la MB vía sendos diodos PD103 para el cargador/alimentador y PD104 para la Batería.
Si ese consumo fuese del la MB, los protectores la desconectarían y la tensión del cargador no caería como lo hace.
Te sugiero retires el diodo PD103 y observes resultados. La lectura de diodo puede ser de PD103, en consecuencia habría corto después de este y quedarían descartados los componentes entre conector y diodo,
Esperemos respuestas y seguimos.


----------



## tiago (Dic 12, 2018)

Si no notas calor, métele mas voltaje progresivamente hasta que consuma sobre los 3 amperios. Verás como notas calor, pero hay que buscar el componente y a veces cuesta porque no está donde creemos.
El diodo de entrada lo tendrás mal con un 95% de posibilidades.
¿Que es esa cifra que marca el tester?

Es una avería muy fácil. Examina el esquema.

Saludos.


----------



## leankayak (Dic 12, 2018)

mcrven dijo:


> No puede ser la batería. Como pueden ver, el cargador y esta, llegan a la MB vía sendos diodos PD103 para el cargador/alimentador y PD104 para la Batería.
> Si ese consumo fuese del la MB, los protectores la desconectarían y la tensión del cargador no caería como lo hace.
> Te sugiero retires el diodo PD103 y observes resultados. La lectura de diodo puede ser de PD103, en consecuencia habría corto después de este y quedarían descartados los componentes entre conector y diodo,


Lamentablemente esa parte de la placa no tiene soldados los componentes. (la que esta recuadrada en verde en el diagrama)
Alguna otra idea o sigo para adelante con la idea de analogico?


tiago dijo:


> Si no notas calor, métele mas voltaje progresivamente hasta que consuma sobre los 3 amperios. Verás como notas calor, pero hay que buscar el componente y a veces cuesta porque no está donde creemos.
> El diodo de entrada lo tendrás mal con un 95% de posibilidades.
> ¿Que es esa cifra que marca el tester?


Ok. Como era la primera vez que lo hacia, tenia miedo de pasarme. Mas tarde hago la prueba y les comento.
No logro darme cuenta cual es el diodo que me mencionas. puede ser que no lo tenga mi equipo?
Es una foto midiendo continuidad en la entrada de alimentacion de la placa. (conector JDCIN1 del esquema, pag 47)
la punta positiva en la parte positiva del conector y la negativa esta tocando tierra.
Gacias por la ayuda!


----------



## mcrven (Dic 12, 2018)

tiago dijo:


> *¿Que es esa cifra que marca el tester?*
> 
> Es una avería muy fácil. Examina el esquema.
> 
> Saludos.



Dijo que tomó una medida para detectar el diodo de protección y le da lectura como si hubiese un diodo invertido,

Verifica si tu realidad se corresponde con el diagrama de la página 49. Se deben separa circuitos de algún modo y no es fácil hacerlo.
Prueba también la sugerencia de Tiago.

Toma esa fotografía con la camara en modo MACRO. Si la tomas con cel coloca una lente adicional en frente de la lente del cel y soportalo en algún apoyo que quede lo más firme posible.


----------



## sergiot (Dic 13, 2018)

El metodo de aplicar tensión con mayor corriente es el unico que puede orientarte en la busqueda, hacer una fuente serie con transformador y un puente de diodos mas electrolitico suele ser suficiente, al no tener protección la tensión seguirá estando y algo tendrá que calentarse, sino podes usar una fuente de pc con los 12V que son 15A, es menos tensión, pero si hay un corto tendrá que aparacer el calor.


----------



## tiago (Dic 13, 2018)

sergiot dijo:


> El metodo de aplicar tensión con mayor corriente es el unico que puede orientarte en la busqueda, hacer una fuente serie con transformador y un puente de diodos mas electrolitico suele ser suficiente, al no tener protección la tensión seguirá estando y algo tendrá que calentarse, sino podes usar una fuente de pc con los 12V que son 15A, es menos tensión, pero si hay un corto tendrá que aparacer el calor.


La corriente debe controlarse, y administrarse de forma progresiva y hasta cierto límite. Si le aplicas demasiada corriente pueden volar pistas de la placa rápidamente, y ahí puede no haber ya solución.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 13, 2018)

Prefiero desconectar secciones de la placa levantando elementos tales como, fusibles, puentes, chokes y, en algunos casos donde la situación lo permite, hasta se cortan pistas. Esto últumo es ya algo relativamente extremo.
Lo que más extraña es la caida de tensión en el cargador y por ello considero que debe ser un corto en un punto muy inicial de la línea VIN, tanto que no actúan las protecciones de la MB.


----------



## sergiot (Dic 14, 2018)

Si el corto esta en la parte inicial es facilmente medible con un tester, yo usaria analogico para estos casos, los digitales no son ideales para este tipo de busqueda.

Siempre hay que controlar la corriente, no creo que se quemen pistas para que toda red de alimenatción en los mother es bastante gruesa al punto que al querer soldar o desoldar un mosfet se necesita mucha potencia de soldador porque el mismo cobre de las pistas funciona de disipador de calor.

De la misma manera en los tv se usa una lampara en seria a los 220v cuando se repara una fuente, se utuliza lamparas en seria de distantas potencias para estos casos, la propia lampara hace las veces de controlar la corriente suministrada.


----------



## leankayak (Dic 14, 2018)

Ayer hice la prueba de alimentar la placa con mi fuente de alimentación. Consumiendo 3A note que habían 2 zonas que se calentaban. 
En la zona que llamaré 1, se calentaban el PQ301 (ao4407a mosfet) y el PQ302 ( ao4483a mosfet).
En la zona 2, se calentaba el PQ403 (ao4712 mosfet) y el PQ401 (ao4466 mosfet).
Adjunto fotos de las 2 zonas.
Ya pregunté en varias casas de electrónica y me los consiguen para dentro de 1 semana. 
Otra opción sería buscar algún mother viejo y sacarle los componentes. (Por ahora lo dejo como segunda opción)
En principio habría que cambiarlos y hacer la misma prueba de continuidad en la alimentación. Si está todo ok, conectarle el cargador, no?
Saludos


----------



## analogico (Dic 14, 2018)

en principio habria que ir sacándolos de a 1 e ir probando si  los componentes estan  en corto  y si estan en corto el corte desaparece o continua en una dirección

eso antes de comprar algo


----------



## mcrven (Dic 14, 2018)

analogico dijo:


> en principio habria que ir sacándolos de a 1 e ir probando si  los componentes estan  en corto  y si estan en corto el corte desaparece o continua en una dirección
> 
> eso antes de comprar algo



Hacer esto que propone analogico no es muy descabellado, pero sí algo delicado según mi opinión; ya que esos TRs requerirán de mucho calor para ser retirados.
Se puede separar la alimentación retirando componentes de construcción más sólida y que van a requerir menos calor, ej: PR302 0 PL301; en ese órden de prioridades. por ellos pasa la alimentación desde *VIN* hasta *B+.*
Sugiero retires PR302 y pruebes de nuevo. Según resultados, seguiremos la cadena hasta llegar al punto; pero hazlo con paciencia.

ATENTO: tal como te menciona analogico, no compres nada hasta comprobar. Esos TRs que mencionas no se dañan tan fácilmente.

*PREGUNTO* ... pues hay algo que no se ha mencionado: ¿Las pruebas que has hecho fueron con la batería conectada o sin ella? y lo pregunto porqué no debe ser necesario tener la batería conectada para que la máquina funcione. Incluso funcionan con baterías dañadas que no representan carga ni suministro alguno. Esto contribuirá a la aislación del problema.

Las imágenes que has subido no son tomás Makro. Es difícil ver detalles así.


----------



## tiago (Dic 15, 2018)

sergiot dijo:


> Si el corto esta en la parte inicial es facilmente medible con un tester, yo usaria analogico para estos casos, los digitales no son ideales para este tipo de busqueda.


 ¿Por qué?



sergiot dijo:


> Siempre hay que controlar la corriente, no creo que se quemen pistas para que toda red de alimenatción en los mother es bastante gruesa al punto que al querer soldar o desoldar un mosfet se necesita mucha potencia de soldador porque el mismo cobre de las pistas funciona de disipador de calor.


No tiene mucho que ver el calor inducido por un soldador y el que genera el paso de la corriente, te aseguro que se qeuman si haces el bestia, he visto placas sacar humo por emplear la técnica de "Vamos a meterle 12 Volt a la placa con ésta batería de moto y verás como chispea el componente cortocircuitado".
Pero bueno, se aprende rompiendo.



sergiot dijo:


> De la misma manera en los tv se usa una lampara en seria a los 220v cuando se repara una fuente, se utuliza lamparas en seria de distantas potencias para estos casos, la propia lampara hace las veces de controlar la corriente suministrada.



Si, pero no es el caso. Hay que hacerlo así

Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 15, 2018)

Hola, respecto al tema de aumentar la corriente para buscar zonas calientes. Pues déjenme decirles que en dónde se encuentre el cortocircuito estará realmente bien frío.
La zona que se calentará será aquella en la que cae tensión, según lo dijo don Ohm.
Así que lo ideal es ir desvinculando.
En ocasiones he tenido que cortar pistas, ya que no había otra manera de encontrar un corto habiendo tantas ramificaciones.
Así que en principio NO reemplaces los componentes que se calentaron, salvo que tenga evidencia física de rotura o explosión!


----------



## sergiot (Dic 17, 2018)

Las placas de los mother son de multilayers, tienen no menos de 4 capas, desvincular toda una etapa suele no ser facil, en muchos casos se pierde el ratro a menos que se tenga el circuito.

Los mosfet que se calientan no son el problema, te esta indicando que de ahi en adelante puede estar el problema.


----------



## leankayak (Ene 1, 2019)

Primero que nada quiero desearles un feliz año nuevo y pedirles disculpa por la tardanza en mi respuesta, he estado realmente ocupado.



mcrven dijo:


> Hacer esto que propone analogico no es muy descabellado, pero sí algo delicado según mi opinión; ya que esos TRs requerirán de mucho calor para ser retirados.
> Se puede separar la alimentación retirando componentes de construcción más sólida y que van a requerir menos calor, ej: PR302 0 PL301; en ese órden de prioridades. por ellos pasa la alimentación desde *VIN* hasta *B+.*
> Sugiero retires PR302 y pruebes de nuevo. Según resultados, seguiremos la cadena hasta llegar al punto; pero hazlo con paciencia.
> 
> ...



1- me animaría a intentar desoldar los transistores. tengo pistola de calor y si envuelvo a los componentes próximos en papel aluminio calculo que no va a ser tan riesgoso.
2- Intente desoldar PR302 como me sugeriste y la medición en continuidad en el conector de entrada de alimentación cambio.
antes media como si hubiera un diodio (alrededor de 600mv para que entrara en conducción) ahora me marca poco de 1000mv para comenzar a conducir. Así que algo pasa por ahí.
3- Solamente probé la placa con batería (la cual esta en perfecto estado) ni bien presento el fallo. Cuando la computadora se apago, esta tenia el cargador conectado y la batería puesta. Intente prenderla solo con la batería y solo con el cargador y no encendió de ninguna de las dos formas
4- Ahora conseguí una maquina con la función macro. Creo que la calidad mejoro mucho, espero que sirvan. (Cuando las saque, ya había desoldado la PR302)
Saludos!


----------



## alexbravo (Dic 18, 2020)

*A*c*á* vi algo interesante del modelo g480 que no enciende.


----------

